# Welcome our latest Moderator - Thunder



## Justin (Jul 24, 2013)

Please give a warm welcome to our latest moderator to join the staff at The Bell Tree... Thunder! He'll be helping around to keep things under control with our recent surge of activity. Be nice to him!

He was also known by Master Crash and Thunderstruck in the past.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 24, 2013)

Woot woot. I saw this day coming. Congratulations!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats! May you mod diligently!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 24, 2013)

I swear to you all I shall abuse and misuse the tools given to me.

And that's a promise!

But really, thanks for the opportunity, I'll be sure to do my best.


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats!! I have a feeling you will be a good moderator :3


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2013)

So I'm next right?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Good job for mod ^^


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats!

Give it a few hours, Jake'll ask to be mod


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay Thunder! *clapclapclapclapclap* 

I know you'll be great mod.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats MC.


----------



## Kip (Jul 24, 2013)

haha, Well this'll be interesting 

Grats to you!


----------



## Keenan (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats on being a new mod, Thunder! :3


----------



## Elliot (Jul 24, 2013)

Grats Bran bran. <3 we still buds, right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! Why the name change, Brando?


----------



## Niya (Jul 25, 2013)

It's about time! Congrats!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 25, 2013)

Grats Thunder, about time you became mod!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2013)

bye


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats!

Just out of curiosity because I am still a little new to forums in general, how does one become a mod?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 25, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just out of curiosity because I am still a little new to forums in general, how does one become a mod?



You have to submit yourself to Jeremy's basement. Chains and all.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 25, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just out of curiosity because I am still a little new to forums in general, how does one become a mod?



I've noticed that it seems only people who have been with the forum for 5 years or more may become mods (that may or may not be true though). Not everyone who has been here that long will become a mod though. It's a "We'll come to you." type thing now.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay for Thunder!


----------



## Princess (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations child


----------



## Thomas (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! Always nice to see new Moderators on the forums.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 25, 2013)

YOU ARE THE THUNDER AND I AM THE LIGHTNING!
AND I LOVE THE WAY YOU..

Congratulations.


----------



## Conor (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Holls (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats dude!!


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I've noticed that it seems only people who have been with the forum for 5 years or more may become mods (that may or may not be true though). Not everyone who has been here that long will become a mod though. It's a "We'll come to you." type thing now.



There's no strict "5 years or more" rule or anything like that, but obviously being here a while is pretty important. (Jamie/ZR has only been here for 3 years, SockHead had only been here for 3 years when he was promoted)



Jas0n said:


> You have to submit yourself to Jeremy's basement. Chains and all.



... how did you know


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> ... how did you know


How could we not know? Pretty obvious am I right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I've noticed that it seems only people who have been with the forum for 5 years or more may become mods (that may or may not be true though). Not everyone who has been here that long will become a mod though. It's a "We'll come to you." type thing now.


;_;


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor Bacon Boy....


Congrats Thunder! Why Thunder now? I haven't been on here in a while but I remember it used to be Thunderstruck.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 26, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> ;_;



Don't worry little bacony buddy, I'm sure you'll be next!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 26, 2013)

Sound of the drums, Beating in my heart. The thunder of guns,Tore me apart. You've been..........Thunderstruck.

Grats


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 26, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Don't worry little bacony buddy, I'm sure you'll be next!


I can never be a mod, Jas0n, don't you see? We're from two different worlds! Our parents don't want us together! The Bell Tree and I can't have what we want together...


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 26, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I can never be a mod, Jas0n, don't you see? We're from two different worlds! Our parents don't want us together! The Bell Tree and I can't have what we want together...



The day I become a mod is the day you are still not a mod.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> The day I become a mod is the day you are still not a mod.


I think lookyhooky will become a mod before me.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats, Thunder! 
I can't call you Thunderduck or Thundertruck or anything else like that anymore


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> bye



Aw, don't be sour, Jakey.



twinkinator said:


> Poor Bacon Boy....
> 
> 
> Congrats Thunder! Why Thunder now? I haven't been on here in a while but I remember it used to be Thunderstruck.



I lost the "struck" in a fatal biking accident.



Trundle said:


> Congrats, Thunder!
> I can't call you Thunderduck or Thundertruck or anything else like that anymore



Don't worry, I'll always be Thunderduck at heart.

Thanks for the kind words all, I appreciate it.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 26, 2013)

Grats, Brandon! Hope we can still be birthday bros even though you're in this high level of authority and I'm just a lowly member! xD


----------

